# Looking for a utility vest



## Rbixton86 (Jun 3, 2010)

I do a good amount of hiking and camping by myself and with my family. I'm looking for a good utility vest for myself. When we go out we've been trying to reduce our carry-in load, and bring less with us. I think that a good utitlity vest would also come in handy for fishing too. I found some on a website, but they were labeled as a photo vest, I'm assuming there is no difference. I've checked out a few differn't brands, but have seemed to find some models for around $15.00, I'm not quite sure if this is a decent price. I'm looking for some for my whole family so price is definatley an issue. Has anyone used the humvee brand safari vest , and if so , was it worth the buy?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.  I had never considered using a vest like that before and it is a good idea.  While this would make the pack lighter, you're still carrying the weight, so it seems academic from my POV.  I don't use a vest like this.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

This will also act as a flotation device.

http://www.westernsafety.com/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2010)

I prefer a utility belt


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I prefer a utility belt


 
Good choice! :lol:


----------



## billski (Jun 6, 2010)

Rbixton86 said:


> I do a good amount of hiking and camping by myself and with my family. I'm looking for a good utility vest for myself. When we go out we've been trying to reduce our carry-in load, and bring less with us. I think that a good utitlity vest would also come in handy for fishing too. I found some on a website, but they were labeled as a photo vest, I'm assuming there is no difference. I've checked out a few differn't brands, but have seemed to find some models for around $15.00, I'm not quite sure if this is a decent price. I'm looking for some for my whole family so price is definatley an issue. Has anyone used the humvee brand safari vest , and if so , was it worth the buy?



Good price?  Who knows.  $15 seems pretty cheap to me.   Have you thought about a fishing vest?   Hunting vest? They come in kids sizes too.  Cabellas has some pretty good merch.http://www.cabelas.com/
How about a fanny pack.  I'm not so sure I'd want to be wearing a vest on a very hot day though.


----------

